# MY FIRST SAW! WHAT WAS YOURS?



## matt 440

hey to everyone... first post from little NZ. brought my first stihl today after buying Chinese saws and killing, its a second hand MS440 with 20 inch bar I know in the pics it shows different bucking spikes but its coming with a new set , mainly for serious firewood and some felling.. - matt


----------



## Rudedog

That is a great first saw. I have one ported by member tree monkey and it is my favorite saw.


----------



## matt 440

Rudedog said:


> That is a great first saw. I have one ported by member tree monkey and it is my favorite saw.




is porting the way to go?


----------



## Rudedog

matt 440 said:


> is porting the way to go?


Personal preference. I prefer a woods ported saw.


----------



## cat-face timber

Your Bar is on upside down, will it still cut that way?
Just kidding 

Welcome to the Madness.. stay here long and you will have lots of saws..

Care to come over to the ORANGE side?


----------



## matt 440

cat-face timber said:


> Your Bar is on upside down, will it still cut that way?
> Just kidding
> 
> Welcome to the Madness.. stay here long and you will have lots of saws..
> 
> Care to come over to the ORANGE side?




lol by orange side u mean husky? I have a large weed eater if that counts lol

thanks for the welcome and im sure I will.. does it mean I can throw away my cheap Chinese stuff now??  and im sure my bar will still function haha


----------



## Sthil Envy

041 20" bar
050 25" and 30"

Oldies but goodies. 

That 440 is a nice rig!


----------



## ky044

My first saw was a 445 husqvarna


----------



## matt 440

Sthil Envy said:


> View attachment 363117
> View attachment 363118
> 
> 041 20" bar
> 050 25" and 30"
> 
> Oldies but goodies.
> 
> That 440 is a nice rig!




might add them to my wish list


----------



## CR888

Nice saw! lf you tell us the serial no we can tell you weather you have the 'more loved' 10mm carb oposed to the later 12mm. Either way its hard to be dissapointed with a 4fordy! Welcome aboard. Soon you will be bolting a 460 topend on it......just because you can.


----------



## matt 440

CR888 said:


> Nice saw! lf you tell us the serial no we can tell you weather you have the 'more loved' 10mm carb oposed to the later 12mm. Either way its hard to be dissapointed with a 4fordy! Welcome aboard. Soon you will be bolting a 460 topend on it......just because you can.



ill let u no the serial on Saturday maybe pm u or keep an eye out on here when im back home?.. away on a course in the city and missing the forest!!! and I have already been looking at mods already!  I guess I cant help myself reading all the past posts


----------



## chevybob

My first saw was a 272XP then after that it goes 201T 350 MS290 372XP 066 046 MS361 200T 395XP. I still have all of them except the 272 and 350


----------



## stihlaficionado

Poulan 3500, then a Stihl046, Husky55R, 660,440,361,441,650,880,261; Husky 357xp, 385xp, 372xp, 395xp(never run, sold & traded for port work), 576xp


----------



## Brian Carlson

My first saw was a stihl 039. Great saw but had to set her go when a guy flashed some cash. My go to saw now is a stihl ms360 pro, but I have a stihl 044 too. Next big builds lined up for the workbench is a stihl ms460, 272 and 372 husky, and top it off with a me660 build.


----------



## Matt81

My first saw was a $100 Chinese cheapo saw from ebay. I still have it 10+ years later and it still works. It is way heavy for the power. 52cc but is outcut by my T540XP. Probably something like 2.5 Hp but weighs 12.8 lbs dry. Will not re-start after getting hot after 2 or 3 tanks until it has had a rest. I flogged it for over a year until i could afford something better. That it worked without (many) problems for over a year shows that they are an ok saw for the money.

My first real saw was a 455 Rancher. Then my dad gave me his old Pro mac 610. Bought a Dolmar 5105 from the US, then a Dolmar 7900 and it kinda goes downhill from there!


----------



## ScreamingBeaver

First couples saws john Deere ev. 80 and a stihl ms180


----------



## nbouley010

Stihl 026 at $50 for a first saw (didn't run), fuel + impulse line and viola....


----------



## mr.bear

My first saw was a 372 with a 24 b&c


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## triple i

Hello all! I think this is my first post. Long time reader. Great Site!! Well my first saw was a pioneer p25. Quit school when I was 16 to farm an log. Had to make payments to my uncle who had saw shop think price was $50. Man I hated that saw. Wanted a Stihl so bad I dreamed about it.Was cutting paper wood then. 5 foot lengths. Still farming and logging/milling. Stihl only now lol


----------



## Dilly

First saw was a stihl ms170!!! Piss revving fun!! Haha after that I got a husky 61 and 268 now prowling for a big 70cc-90cc stihl to even it out!


----------



## bigbadbob

Here ya go Im about 28, thats a near new Husky 181SE 32 years ago!!!
The saw had about 4 tanks thru it, I gave $400, was a lot then!!!
Think the PO paid around $700 new.


----------



## jomoco

Monkey Ward electric with an 8 inch bar, very torquee! Circa 73.

Then Homelite Super 2's with dual triggers.




Didn't jump to 020's till the mid 80's!

MS200t's are the best!

I have to pay 1100 for a new one in the box!

jomoco


----------



## Hinerman

Stihl 290 Farm Boss,,,,,flame away.


----------



## RandyMac

I was 15 when I bought my first saw, a modified McCulloch 250 with a 30" bar. My first new saw was a Stihl 050, it had an untimely demise.


----------



## KiwiBro

Wildthing. Took plenty of first-timer abuse but eventually self-euthanased (could be classed as a mercy killing). Then a MS310 a good bugger from USA bought and sent over for me. Still got it, ain't ever parting with it for sentimental reasons. First time I had run a saw that felt like it enjoyed the work and was keen for more.


----------



## aarolar

Stihl 021 Grandpa bought two before I was born when he still used to burn wood they had long since been retired and wore out thrown in a shed. I pulled them out and made one good from the pair and ran it for a while heating my house after I married off. Got stole out the back of my truck and I replaced it with my 7900...


----------



## snuffbandit

first saw i ever got was my great grandpas mac 10-10. its one of the first generation 10-10's (1967-1970) and it has a muffler mod that i think my great grandpa did lol.


----------



## Locoweed

A Sears branded Orline like this one.

http://s116.photobucket.com/user/WILLIAMFGREENE/media/searssaw003.jpg.html


----------



## spindrift7mm

Mac Super 44 a loooong time ago.


----------



## Weesa20

Plastic poulan 2000 from Sears (I grew up on poulans- sold it for what I paid). Then stihl ms290 (still and will always have it), ms361 (I saw the light, thank you AS), ms200, ms200t, ms362, ms441. These plus a ms260 pro is my 7 saw plan.


----------



## StihlRockin'

matt 440 said:


> hey to everyone...its a second hand *MS440* with 20 inch bar...



Wow, you're a youngin'. Back in my days there was no MS. All the pro series began with even numbers, like 048, 056, 026, 034, 036, etc. The 026, 034 and 036 came years after.

My first was a brand spankin' new Stihl 064 for around $900 after the bank's fees, interest, etc, back around 1984. Well technically it was a Homelite, then Jonsered 621, but was only a short time and got smart and made the huge investment for the Stihl. Never looked back. However, to this day I still have regrets of letting go of that 621. Bucked many a tree and it had sentimental value beyond it's market value. 

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## Phil361

Also new here. Been reading threads for a couple months now while looking at saws. Finally just bought a couple for my girlfriend and myself. Bought her an 034 Super with dual ports and myself a 361. Just slapped a 25" bar on the 361. Ran them both today for the first time and all is good. The 034 runs like a scalded dog- and loud.. Big bar on the 361, but that's what I'm used to and will see how it does. Will update after the first trip to the woods. Thanks for all the great info..


----------



## Clint C

Mine was a Mini-Mac back in 1988, I was eight years old, and someone had thrown it in the trash on junk day. I was walking down the street looking for good stuff, and found a yellow chainsaw case in a trash pile, it had a chainsaw inside. Took it home, and the gas tank was cracked. My stepdad and I took it apart sealed up the gas tank with a product called "Seal All", had the carburetor rebuilt, and brought it back to life. Never really used it, and traded it plus another Mini-Mac to a friend for a Mauser rifle in 2005.


----------



## CR888

My first saw was a 200t that l found. lt had some numbers melted into the bottom so l figure it was probably a council saw. lt was in the gutter on a road with no houses. l still have it and want to restore it as its in rough shape but runs hard. The first new saw l bought was a ms261....great saw made in Germany.


----------



## RP81

First saw, husky 385xp...still my only saw. Workin on that though !!!


----------



## hazard

stihl 044 in 1996


----------



## president

stihl 08s used it exclusively for 10 years to heat the house
not a thing went wrong with it ,still a strong runner!


----------



## hotrodusa

My first saw was a Husqvarna model 55 purchased new around 1995, worked great for many years never had any problems with it. Then one day I decided I needed more HP, boy has that thought been an expensive need over the years......


----------



## joeclimbing

My first was a little Homelight from Eaton's Canada. it ran better after the muffler wore out.
Then came this 2101xp for the bigger stuff, followed by a 357 xp, 361, 372xp, ms200, 260xp, 440', and an 066. We have a Managed Forest up-island so they all see use.


----------



## 1984 Saw

Somewhere back 1981 I bought a 2 cube Red Craftsman 14 inch climbing saw, Pruned three weeping willows for it . Tree had never been pruned before, left a 12 foot pile of brush 20feet across Homeowner started to burn it in a small fire, was taking far to long so he lit the big pile Cooked all three trees Leaves Bark but being willows they did come back year latter
Good little saw while it lasted. Saw an add for the 2014 of this same saw still at the same price or within two, three Dollars. I was climbing with a HomeliteXL12 so this was a good thing


----------



## snuffbandit

I bought my first saw yesterday I already have a first edition Mac 10-10 lefthand start with yellow top but this is the first saw I have bought. I bought a nice condition 1-71 with a little tinkering and rebuilding the recoil I got it running came with a bar that measures 29.5" from end of clutch plate. Can't wait to get my chain and start cutting with it. Only picture that would load is the one of my little sister holding it


----------



## Sagetown

1971 I bought this brand new Pioneer 50cc 2073. Used it for several years for my personal firewood saw.


----------



## tylerbeach3

my first saw was a husky 136. i loved that saw, ended up selling it to a friend for 50 bucks last christmas. no i run a beefed up 372, actually its my bosses saw but he lets me run it. my favorite saw is a husky 357xp that 2dogs sold me at an event here at bothe this fall. that was a fun event, we got a lot done and had a blast. thanks to everyone that was able to make it. and thank you 2dogs for that 357! Nate, you are still really cool even though you fell that fir on the food locker. lol


----------



## RVALUE

My first was a Poulan 3o6 A. Cut Hudreds of cords with it before I found out it was shaking me so bad my kids were born naked.


----------



## Halligan

My first saw was a Husqvarna 45 that I got used around 1999. Saw was from the early to mid nineties. Sold it to my friend a couple of years ago and he still uses it. The saw with the most sentimental value to me is my dad's Homelite SuperXL. It currently sits on the shelf next to my 346xp and 372xp.


----------



## johninky

First saw was a Partner F65. Traded it in around 1985 for a Sachs Dolmar 117 which I still have.


----------



## tree stump

johninky said:


> First saw was a Partner F65. Traded it in around 1985 for a Sachs Dolmar 117 which I still have.


My first saw, aMculloch 3-25 Worked all summer piling hay bales for it, 2nd saw was a Lombard AL-42 piece of junk, 3rd saw was a mculloch 1-10


----------



## SnowCutter

My first saw, Sachs Dolmar 114, got it for free from my uncle becauce it did not start.
The problem was caused by a wire for the on/ off switch that has slid out of its connector, easy fix when i found it.
Did som cleaning up, filed the chain and the edges on the bar, put on a new(used parts) clutch cover because the brake band was worn out, new clutch springs because the chain did not stop, and after some carb adjustments she goes really good for a old saw.


----------



## 028 super

My first saw. 028 AV . Bought it used about 14 years ago. So far I have only replaced fuel and impulse line and a carb kit.


----------



## Stihl99

Don't have photos sorry, but 1987 purchased a Homelite cut with it a few times and it was not what the store built it up to be, then in early 88 purchased a Stihl 028 and that saw cut with zero issues.
Lost the 028 saw in a flood in 2004 at my parents home along with a SH 85.


----------



## SteveSS

Saw is long gone, so no pics, but my first saw was a Stihl 024 avs.


----------



## Deererainman

Mac 10-10 was the first. Still use it occasionally.


----------



## Paragon Builder

Husky 55. Non-rancher. Bought it in 2000, still my go to saw. It's light, comfortable to cut for hours, and pretty powerful, espessially after my MM a few weeks ago. Never done anything besides an air filter and plug to it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

jomoco said:


> Monkey Ward electric with an 8 inch bar, very torquee! Circa 73.
> 
> Then Homelite Super 2's with dual triggers.
> 
> View attachment 372637
> 
> 
> Didn't jump to 020's till the mid 80's!
> 
> MS200t's are the best!
> 
> I have to pay 1100 for a new one in the box!
> 
> jomoco


My first two I got at the same time from gramps, a homelite super 2 and a 330. Wife just got me another 330 for V-day. That makes 7.


----------



## Lovin Locust

My first saw was a ms290 farm boss. That thing will chew through some wood.. Upgraded 2 years ago to a ms362 and that is pretty nice piece of equipment.. My 362 has a 24" bar on it and thats about as big as I want to go. Looking for a smaller bucking saw, any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## wood4heat

If you found AS looking for advice on a 1st saw anytime from 2004 through 2009 this is what you would have:




2525 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

I love the 361 but if you spend any time on AS you will learn that one saw just isn't enough so I picked up an ms211. I really liked it at first but as the memory of the discount price wore off all I was left with was a little saw I didn't like all that much. I sold the 211 one found a very nice 024! That little saw I like!

I recently bought the 032 and 038 Mag II from my father in laws estate. They're project saws but they were worth more to me then what anybody else was willing to pay for them so they're in my shop now.

Saw an 015l in a box in the Christmas giving thread and thought it would be a neat addition so I jumped on it. It's apart on the bench now, just looking for parts to finish it.


----------



## Alu

At first and used on one tree a partner 350? Moved on to a 024avs from the dupster and did a piston and ring on a 357xpg, all saws vas dupster ones and the last one is still in my hands.


----------



## SS396driver

Homelite Super EZ 16 incher back in 83 or so . Used it for 10 years or so till I bought a Jonsered with a 24 inch bar loved that saw , That one was stolen . Then various junk umm disposable saws till my 460.


----------



## wood4heat

SS396driver said:


> I bought a Jonsered with a 24 inch bar loved that saw , That one was stolen .



Anytime something is stolen it would piss me off but when you have a tool that you really like...  I would lose my ####! That's like stealing a mans motorcycle!


----------



## calebng15

First saw was a 2001 Husky 55 Rancher. My next saw was a Husky 2100!


----------



## SS396driver

wood4heat said:


> Anytime something is stolen it would piss me off but when you have a tool that you really like...  I would lose my ####! That's like stealing a mans motorcycle!



Ya I was pissed left in the back of my Datsun 620 pickup.. Saw was worth more than the truck


----------



## wudpirat

My first saw in 1965 was a well used Homlite monster with a bow and 20" bar. I bought it to clear a house lot that I built my house on.
Next was a Stihl 015l in 1973 to cut firewood for my new wood stove.
I let it be known I was looking for free chain saws.
Four Eager Beavers, two Mac 10-10s a Mac 15, 50cc Craftsman, Stihl 024, and a 026 and 029, Husky 55 and two 350s. Most I got running.
Couple Polands and a Wild Thing, which I gave away.
Tied of other people junk I started to buy new/used.
Makita 340, Makita 6400(2), Dolmar 7900 and a Husky 455 Rancher. Latest saw is a Tanaka 3351, 10# baby saw, I luv it.
Last count 11, (eleven) runners and another dozen project or parts saws.
The 015l still runs but my go to saws are the Makitas/Dolmar and the 455 Rancher.

The CAD got me bad, headed to rehab


----------



## gary courtney

see-saw count


----------



## rburg

Homelite super ez automatic. The only 40cc saw I ever had with full size 3/8 pitch chain and it would pull it fine.


----------



## moondoggie

ky044 said:


> My first saw was a 445 husqvarna


Me too


----------



## BlueLude2001

O34av was a hand me down but this season I purchased my first saw. 362cm


----------



## Jake G.

My first saw my echo cs3450 got it when I was 8 from my dad I'm going on 20 years old now and it still runs great. Still has original spark plug, lines, air filter etc. had to replace the bar and chain with how much use I put it through but it's been the most reliable saw to me


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Jake G. said:


> My first saw my echo cs3450 got it when I was 8 from my dad I'm going on 20 years old now and it still runs great. Still has original spark plug, lines, air filter etc. had to replace the bar and chain with how much use I put it through but it's been the most reliable saw to me


Crop your pics just a bit and they won't be upside down 
8 is young for a chainsaw,


----------



## hopm

My first was a used Pioneer. No idea on model. I think it was an 18" bar. This was in 1975. I used the Pioneer for a couple of years then I moved up to a Pro Mac....spent the next couple years trying to crank that hateful thing!!


----------



## eudaimonea

My first saw. My dad got the saw from his girlfriend who went to yard sales. I ended up taking it over because he thought too little of it. Used it a lot, and then worked for a family friend for many weeks cutting up tops. Never let me down, but moved on to other saws and this now needs to be gone through.


----------



## wudpirat

I have on of those, bought it new in 1973, did a ton of work with it. I call it
" The little saw that could".


----------



## JCMC

Husky L65 purchased new in 1977 still have it, then I got my Husky 357xp


----------



## chuckwood

JCMC said:


> Husky L65 purchased new in 1977 still have it, then I got my Husky 357xp



Mine was also a Husky L65 purchased new in the mid 70's. I quickly figured out that it was too cumbersome for cutting small stuff so I had to buy more saws. I'm still using 65's, and have my original one. I like my L77 better. I noticed one on ebay a few days ago, missing a few parts, but it appeared to have been hardly used and was in like new condition. It was going for 12 dollars plus 14 dollars shipping. I thought I was going to steal it, the auction was almost over, just myself and one other person bidding. Then we got in a bidding war and I lost interest after we ran it up to $120.00. Well shucks, if this joker had stayed away I could have had another L77 for practically nothing. CAD can make you sad sometimes. I really didn't need yet another saw, but these old L series Huskys are very well made.


----------



## eudaimonea

chuckwood said:


> Mine was also a Husky L65 purchased new in the mid 70's. I quickly figured out that it was too cumbersome for cutting small stuff so I had to buy more saws. I'm still using 65's, and have my original one. I like my L77 better. I noticed one on ebay a few days ago, missing a few parts, but it appeared to have been hardly used and was in like new condition. It was going for 12 dollars plus 14 dollars shipping. I thought I was going to steal it, the auction was almost over, just myself and one other person bidding. Then we got in a bidding war and I lost interest after we ran it up to $120.00. Well shucks, if this joker had stayed away I could have had another L77 for practically nothing. CAD can make you sad sometimes. I really didn't need yet another saw, but these old L series Huskys are very well made.


eBay is just horrible. I have these two as of yet unidentified saws, let me know if you need parts and ill make your day. 
Might be just a hollow gesture by me, as i dont know anythong about these older saws. I just know i hate eBay!


----------



## eudaimonea




----------



## eudaimonea

Okay trying one more time with the link. If you want some parts chucked id be happy to 
Help. I think it is a huskie. If someone else wants parts too that's okay too. No one should get gouged like that, pay a huge price


----------



## lindnova

I got a Poulan wildthing in 2002 to do small trimming work. 

I quickly realized I should have got something better with less vibration and upgraded to a MS260 in 05. Great saw. After tons of use and overworking it in big oaks I finally acquired a MS362 and then a MS461 for the big stuff. That MS260 is still my go to saw to come with the atv for brush and misc work as it is light and reliable. The MS362 is the all around saw for me and should have been my first saw (360 back then).


----------



## Ryan'smilling

My first was an MS 361 with double dogs and a full wrap. Bought it out West, so it came with a 24" bar. Much more fun and more practical with a 16 or 20". At least in my neck of the woods. Great saw, but I'm gonna sell it to fund a bigger saw.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

mine was a husky 435 it had a 15" bar and was a pain to get loops for.


----------



## Big Block

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block

****ing Tapatalk stopped. But this is it my first saw cs-590


----------



## Whitegum

My first saw was one of these. Gotta love the graphics.


----------



## stihlman0123

My first was a 272XP now Im up to a MS660 west coast package with a 36" bar. Still have the old 272 for limbing and small stuff.


----------



## Groundman One

Husky 40. Beat the **** out it for years. The abuse and neglect that saw suffered was epic, but it just kept working. It was a tank. Finally it just... fell apart.

_(Web pic)_


----------



## stihloverecho

My first saw is a _STIHL_ ms211c.
Not the most power, but first gas chainsaw. It WAY!! Out does an electric saw.


----------



## ropensaddle

My first chainsaw was a homelight xl and echo 550 evl back in the early eighties sure seems like a long time ago


----------



## TimberWolf530

When I was about 13, my Grandpa bought me a little Homelite XL top handle saw. I loved that thing. I've since moved on to bigger and better, but I saw one on Craigslist last winter for $30, so I bought it. I brought it home, and cleaned it up, and found this thing didn't have a scratch on it. The fuel looked like yellow milk, so I drained it, rinsed the tank, filled it with new fuel, and it started on about the 5th pull, and it runs like a top. I couldn't believe it. Anyway, I use it occasionally for limbing, but I mostly just keep it for nostalgia.


----------



## professor1990

My first saw was a 14" McCullough Mac 3200. Got a great discount on it at the local lumberyard, a guy bought it took it home and made three cuts with it and brought it back to trade for a 16". So basically I got a brand new saw for about half price. Used that little saw for small trimming jobs and cutting firewood for a long time, until someone thought they needed it out of my truck more than I did. Just recently bought a Stihl MS170 for my bucket saw, and looking at making the jump to a Husqvarna 372XP for my ground saw. My little MS170 is a bit small at times, but when I'm up in the bucket truck I love the light weight and the small size.

Bryce


----------



## Woos31

My first is a MS460 and came with a 36" bar and round ground chain. Also set up for 32" with square ground chain which I prefer because I can use my uncle's silvey stand up grinder for more precise sharpening. 

Just joining the group and enjoying everyone's discussions and experience. Safe cutting men


----------



## nywalleye

My first and last saw was a stihl 028


----------



## In4apenny

Not gonna believe me but my first saw was an 075 I bought at an old womans yard sale for 75.00. Bet you can guess how she picked the price.
Wish I had that saw back, it came with an 18" bar and was unruly at best.


----------



## In4apenny

professor1990 said:


> My first saw was a 14" McCullough Mac 3200. Got a great discount on it at the local lumberyard, a guy bought it took it home and made three cuts with it and brought it back to trade for a 16". So basically I got a brand new saw for about half price. Used that little saw for small trimming jobs and cutting firewood for a long time, until someone thought they needed it out of my truck more than I did. Just recently bought a Stihl MS170 for my bucket saw, and looking at making the jump to a Husqvarna 372XP for my ground saw. My little MS170 is a bit small at times, but when I'm up in the bucket truck I love the light weight and the small size.
> 
> Bryce



Put a aluminum plate on the bottom of the handle all the way to the front vibration mount. The damn 170's have a weak handle and it really sucks if you're stretched out and loose throttle because of it flexing.


----------



## derwoodii

the 1st saws i used was 024 020 034 076 090 but did not own just worked for their owner my 1st paid for saw was 026 in 1989 cost $800 bucks,,, i still got it & going strong i should give it a reco fix tidy back to OEM mount it on my shelf it alone must of made me at guess $80k+ so 100% return on investment.


----------



## madjoe

Mine was a husky 51 air injection when I was 14.


----------



## Michigan Escapee

Husky 445, but then, that was just last summer.  Before that I ended up using other people's chainsaws, or rentals.


----------



## lead farmer

Ok I'll play here. 046 about 20 yrs ago. Kinda funny story though. The fella bought it to slab round bales with the 36in bar. Didn't work to we'll anyway he needed a piece of equipment repaired and was a COD customer so I footed the repair for the saw about 200 bucks if I remember right . I was a happy young feller I'm tellin ya . Still have the saw and still my prettiest. [emoji3]


----------



## Winterbiker

I really wanted a saw, so looked on Kijiji for ideas.
Saw a xl76 and fell in love.
something about the old saw lines.
Now I have way too many and mostly Pioneers.
My second fav would be my 1200a.
Its a saw thing, most dont understand...


----------



## Atmatm23

My father always had a saw laying around. My first that I purchased on my own was a Stihl 661C-M.


----------



## NateleeWi

First saw. Had my whole life. Finally gave to me. From old man.


----------



## NateleeWi

NateleeWi said:


> First saw. Had my whole life. Finally gave to me. From old man.


Never bought one yet.


----------



## ratman36

First firewood cutter 100cc and 20" bar, I was a strong farm boy,lol. My dad gave me this saw.


----------



## Winterbiker

It seems most of you have a Stihl.
I stumbled onto a 042av with no spark.
All this talk makes me want to find a coil and get it running again!
Just to see what all the hype is about.
After I get the Pioneer 650 going that is...
So many projects, so little time.


----------



## waterman28

Pro mac 610 handed down to me wore out, I was given a second one for parts and fixed up one good saw and used it a long time till I got a husky 61.


----------



## tla100

An old Homelite Super EZ....sat in the machine shed for years, as a kid and never seen it run. Pulled it out and topped her off and runs great. Been 10 years ago or so.


----------



## redforeman450

Here's my first saw, Stihl 036 pro. I bought it new in 1996.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I had my first saw at age 9 or so. It was some kind of a McCullough Mini-Mac. It was in pretty bad shape, so I rebuilt it with the help of a service tech at a chainsaw shop, I used to hang around at as a kid. 

Damn shop sold it out from under me, not knowing that it had been given to me. I often wonder where it ended up and with who. 

Sure wish that I still had it.............


----------



## Stihlsmoking

First saw was Ms290 new 2012 just sold it this fall (CAD) had to get bigger, better, faster fire wood saw. Now I have this!


Jonsered cs2172w


----------



## Braithwaite

Hey, first post, lots of good info here. First saw was an MS170, then a hand me down MS 360...thanks dad... then went nuts in the last month or so and got a MS 661,bought the MS261 he had aswell used... Then Monday night bought another MS 261... Things are getting outta hand... Haha


----------



## giver

My first saw was a Jred 801 still have it, it's ported now tho


----------



## Logger nate

My latest, my first was sthil 056, then husky 288, husky 272 x 2, husky 394, sthil 044 (ported), sthil 064 (ported), Eco 3000, sthil 029, sthil 026, sthil 064AV.


----------



## Stovepipe

Free Will said:


> I had my first saw at age 9 or so. It was some kind of a McCullough Mini-Mac. It was in pretty bad shape, so I rebuilt it with the help of a service tech at a chainsaw shop, I used to hang around at as a kid.
> 
> Damn shop sold it out from under me, not knowing that it had been given to me. I often wonder where it ended up and with who.
> 
> Sure wish that I still had it.............



First saw I ran was my dads p65. First saw I owned was a cheap poulan $129 special that my now wife gifted me at 17. Ran the clutch, carb and recoil right out of it. 

I know where the saw went... And was glad it made it there! 
Been cutting with a 360 Homelite since. And adding along the way.


----------



## Brent1205

Poulan Pro 5020 AV running a 20 inch bar 3/8 Carlton semi chisel chain. Just bought a MS 291 converting it to 3/8 20 inch bar and a Carlton semi


----------



## row.man

First saw was a husky 460, still have it. In the past five years I've also picked up a 455, sold it, a cs400, sold it, a cs590, my ultimate saw, and a cs490 that I haven't run yet. I also have a 455 that got broken by a tree, just waiting for a good price on one that got straight gassed for some parts. And a cs590 with low compression. 
But I don't have CAD, I swear!


----------



## jewelerjake

matt 440 said:


> hey to everyone... first post from little NZ. brought my first stihl today after buying Chinese saws and killing, its a second hand MS440 with 20 inch bar I know in the pics it shows different bucking spikes but its coming with a new set , mainly for serious firewood and some felling.. - matt[ATTMafull]362865[/ATTACH] View attachment 362866


stihl


matt 440 said:


> hey to everyone... first post from little NZ. brought my first stihl today after buying Chinese saws and killing, its a second hand MS440 with 20 inch bar I know in the pics it shows different bucking spikes but its coming with a new set , mainly for serious firewood and some felling.. - mattView attachment 362865
> View attachment 362866


Stihl 038 Mag 2. yard sale for $100. too heavy for the guy. Then a husky 2100cd. then another 2100. then another. then an 1100cd. lastly a pro mac 1000. no little 'uns, but I do a little milling here and there, so a little 'un wouldn't really help much.


----------



## Scablands

This. My father's chainsaw was a consumer-grade McCulloch. I hated that saw. That saw was horrible. Hard to start. Gutless. Pointless. When we moved to the woods, I decided it was my turn to pick the chainsaw. No regrets. It still runs great, but I retired it because of sentimental value.


----------



## Jedneck

First saw I ran was dads 056 mag when i was 14 or so. First saw I bought was a 440 mag still own it and still use it.


----------



## jasper nl

First saw was a stihl 010 av then a026 now using a180 plus a husqvarna 353 and ps50 worked the last 6 years with the 353


----------



## TBS

My first saw the ryobi ry10532 I bought in 2006 that I still have and love. It got an adjustable oiler today from the earthquake.

I'll load a photo later.


----------



## skooter

The first saw I ran was my dads xl12 homelite still have it. the first saw I ran on my own xl2 homelite started running when I was about 12 or 13 years old.


----------



## flying pig

I ran an 026 lots from the time I was 13 or so on up through my teen years. When I was about 20 my uncle gave me my Dad's last pro falling saw, a 2100. I'll never part with it as long as I can keep it roaring.


----------



## Dawkins20

Hey guys really cool posts and pictures, I have been visiting 
this site for a good while now, and have been helped with saw maintenance, trouble shooting and general advice. Great website and really enjoy it! Just joined today and leaning how to navigate the site, stumbled across this thread and figured I'd post a few of my saws. Without any further ado.


----------



## Dawkins20

Stihl 026
Echo 302
Stihl 015l
Still 028


----------



## Dawkins20




----------



## Dawkins20




----------



## Dawkins20




----------



## Dawkins20

Oh I forgot to answer the question of my first saw, it was an echo cs-310. I sold it a while back but it was a good little saw. I really like stihl and echo saws, gotta love the German and Japan built motors, nothing like them IMHO.


----------



## pafire

My first saw was a echo cs 60 back in the late 60's. Still use it from time to time.


----------



## Pioneer

First saw, still runs.


----------



## johnhunts

my first av010 stihl then jonsered 2171 (should never sold it) latest xp395 awesome saw


----------



## Brandon Bondeson

my first saw was a 1984 husky 266se I love that saw I got it when I was 12 years old and I went out and cut wood for hours for no reason other than I loved to run that saw.

my current fleet
266se
272xp
268
61 rancher


----------



## JCaccents

First saw was a Stihl MS 250 with an 18" B/C, and just recently picked up a Stihl MS 441 C-M with a 25" and a 32" B/C. Also grabbed a custom made Alaskan mill with it.


----------



## domonick

My first saw was a hand me down 440


----------



## songofthewood

My first saw was a Pro Mac 10-10.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

First saw I fixed and used was a Mac 3200, terrible saw to work on, and not bad to use if you have nothing else to compare it too. My first saw I owned was a "broken" Stihl 017. As much as I hate on the saw for being wimpy and all, it serves it's purpose and I have put it through it's paces (12" oak on dull chain).


----------



## James Miller

First saw I bought was a cs590 Echo then a cs490. They seem to be love hate saws here on AS but they keep wood on the racks. A dolly 7900 is on my wish list.


----------



## motor head

wILDThING,Then I started reading the chain saw forums,Every body knows what happened after that


----------



## motor head

Some saws


----------



## Flint Mitch

First was the 028 Super. Then the Makita followed me home. Now I need something bigger[emoji16]






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwi78

Little 024 was the first then they just started growing until the biggest one arrived


----------



## Kiwi78

The biggest and the "nearly" smallest.


----------



## Plowboy83

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 552177
> The biggest and the "nearly" smallest.


Man that looks bad wish you would send it my way have a big eucalyptus to try it on lol


----------



## Colby Cain

Hi All! Just trying to post and get acquainted with everyone. Hope y'all are having a good morning. I love seeing all these saws I would love to expand my collection. 

Anyway, sorry for the pic quality but I just got my first saws as of recent and already I love having the freedom to go out and cut some wood! While I mostly am doing firewood, I started working for a landscaping company and I am learning to be a tree climber! I am very excited. There are pics here of a Husqvarna 61 with a 25" bar. The other is my Stihl 211 C-BE with a 16" bar  hope you can see them alright!





Thanks all for posting these awesome saws!

Colby Cain


----------



## fwgsaw

my first saw cp70 bought it at a farm sale for 10 bucks boy was it dirty little TLC and it ran like a champ still does for that matter. After having it for 25 years now I probably can say it's part of the family.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Stihl 032AV bought a year ago....now I have many more and can't seem to stop!


----------



## Swagetastic

My first saw was this Husqvarna Rancher 55. It was the first saw i ever rebuilt, ported and muffler modded. The start of it all!


----------



## Welllit

Husqvarna 340 and the only chainsaw I've ever owned.

That said, I'm looking at a Husqvarna 450...


----------



## stonecoldtractors

My first saw was a little 35cc Poulan 3416 (I think. Can't exactly remember the model number) 

It was a good little saw and it always started and ran good, just under powered.

Upgraded to a MS260 later.


----------



## Marine5068

matt 440 said:


> hey to everyone... first post from little NZ. brought my first stihl today after buying Chinese saws and killing, its a second hand MS440 with 20 inch bar I know in the pics it shows different bucking spikes but its coming with a new set , mainly for serious firewood and some felling.. - mattView attachment 362865
> View attachment 362866


I've got that exact saw. It's a good one. I use it for the bigger trees here in the woods of Ontario. 
We have monster White Pine, Red Oak, and Sugar Maples here to deal with from time to time. Not to mention some huge Elm and other large species like Cedars, Firs and even some very large Poplar and some large Basswood.
It's a bit big for my everyday firewood saw so I also have a Stihl MS 291 as a "go-to" saw that I use for most of my firewood cutting.
What will you be using it for?


----------



## backhoelover

Frist saw was a poulan wild thing. My dad bought 50 acre that had a old cotton mill and some dams on it. We worked on it for several years. 3 months after we started cleaning up around one of the dams he ask me if I want to learn how to run a saw I said hell yea. We went to stihl dealer to get me some ppe. Was the best day of my life. Wish I still had the saw


----------



## dor-moor hands

My first was Grandpa's 032. I bought a used Husqvarna 55 non rancher and ran it pretty hard and when it finally needed some work my wife surprised me with a brand new Husqvarna 450 for Christmas. I then got an almost free Jonsered 630 and now have a almost free MS 441. I don't run the 55 or the 032 much anymore but the 450 and 630 get a work out. The 441 is finally running after some great help here. I move to Alaska in a few weeks so I am guessing the 441 will come in handy.


----------



## rarefish383

Just found this thread, I can't remember what the first new saw I ever bought was. I do remember what the first saw I ever ran was. It was 1972, I was 16, my Dad had just gone back into business for himself. He was climbing, using a Homelite XL101, and I was on the ground limbing stuff up with a brand new Homelite Super 1050 with a 36 inch bar. We were taking down a big Cottonwood. After a while every muscle in my body was screaming. Starting that thing wasn't exactly easy, no decomp on 100 CC's. So I grabbed a double bit ax off the truck to limb with. It would go through a limb as big as my calf like butter. Then I swung the ax through a limb and the carry through hit an other limb right below the ax head and snapped it off. I had to go back to the 1050. I was 16 then, I'm 61 now, and I think my neck and shoulders are still sore from running that thing all day. We had 2 Super 1050's, I still have both of them, and one is on the mill in my avatar. I now use a 660 for milling and about 2 weeks ago I bought an MS 170 on sale for $159. So, the 170 was my last new saw. Some of Dad's old saws and one of the 1050's now, Joe.


----------



## oologahan

Here on the prairie we don't have much need for saws, and not much for heat. My house is concrete block with full brick veneer, 14" thick, it stays fairly warm or cool year round. I notice the county always has logs at their maintenance barn about 6-10 feet log so instead of buying wood this year I hauled some big logs and cut them up. I bought the Super XL Auto about two weeks ago and the Super EZ Auto yesterday. I have 125.00 in both, the Super XL went through 20 large 20" logs like nothing


----------



## rarefish383

Those are 2 of my favorite Homelites. We used a lot of both of them. Our climbers used the EZ's and the ground guys used the XL12's and its variants. I only collect big saws now, but I'd love to find a nice EZ, Joe.


----------



## ML12

This was the first saw I ever bought. Had a scored P&C but it ran ok. Painted it up and now it just sits.




The first saw I ever used for anything was an old 1-50, given to me by my uncle.


----------



## Dolphus Raymond

My first saw was a Mac 10-10 I inherited from my grandfather.


----------



## Ben Williams

My first saw was an ms441  that thing killed me doing forestry work!


----------



## jomoco

My first chainsaw was an orange Montgomery Wards electric with an 8 inch bar, circa 73-74.

Pretty much indestructible, and dirt cheap. Then moved up to the 14 inch bar electric. Enough torque n reach to remove Phoenix Canariensis date palms with!

Then dice the stump into little checkers with it, before popping those squares out with a Maddox n Pulaski by hand.

There comes a time in every teen's life....when he realizes....he's a man!

For me that was after diggin a date palm stump outta the ground!

Nothing tears up a chainsaw as fast as palm removal. The Palm acid eats magnesium up pretty fast.

Jomoco


----------



## ratman36

ratman36 said:


> First firewood cutter 100cc and 20" bar, I was a strong farm boy,lol. My dad gave me this saw.


Stolen if you see it let me know.


----------



## hazard

My first saw was a Stihl 044 in 1997. Still have it. I get a smile on my face every time I fire it up

Chris


----------



## oologahan

90 days ago I bought my first real saw, now look what happened.


----------



## brandonstc6

McCullough pro Mac 10-10s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddogsrule

Homelite xl12 with a 16" bar, was 1973 and I 15 yrs old. Started blocking firewood and used it till I saved enough for a Husky 480.Been a husky guy ever since.181,288,266,272 and now a 562 cause i'm getting older !


----------



## weeks auto

First saw was a Homelite C-52, paid $35 for it used it for a few years til I got a MS290 and then I sold it. Wish I still had it, it was before I had CAD.


----------



## Chelford Chainsaw Company

First saw Mac-335 was just given to me years ago when needed to cut some logs. Little thing hung about and never skipped a beat until we shifted it when we started the new company. Since then countless saws have come and gone. Favourites being MS260 346XP MS150T 038AV


----------



## tylerbeach3

Tiny little dull craftsman electric with a long extension cord. Pollarded my pops fruitless mulberry since a way too young age. Then 136 husky was first 2stroke . I miss that saw, birddogsrule, I too run the sweet 562xp now, mostly.


----------



## boltonranger

McCulloch Mac Cat 18” - which was sooo much smoother than the McCulloch Eager Beavers I had run back then. I really loved that saw.


----------



## Saiso

Bought my first saw roughly 3 years ago when we bought our 100 acre property - MS250. I’ll be cutting a lot more and bigger stuff for the next while so hoping to upgrade to an MS291 or something similar


----------



## tylerbeach3

Saiso, Welcome to arboristsite. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Saiso

tylerbeach3 said:


> Saiso, Welcome to arboristsite. Hope you enjoy.


Thank you! Loving everything about it so far


----------



## tylerbeach3

I checked you Instagram pictures, cool man!! I’m jealous!


----------



## Jan-Sietze

My first saw, 
bought new in 2006 
Still goes strong ...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tylerbeach3 said:


> Tiny little dull *craftsman electric* with a long extension cord. Pollarded my pops fruitless mulberry since a way too young age. Then 136 husky was first 2stroke . I miss that saw, birddogsrule, I too run the sweet 562xp now, mostly.



actually, my first saw was also a Craftsman electric saw purchased new at Sears some 40 years ago! I still have it! what a chain! jumped all over the place. consequently, it sat mostly unused... til I ended up with a small craftsman 2.3 chain saw. used it a bit. recently decided to rethink my electric saw. ended up changing out the chain to a stihl 54 link 3/8th pico... and WOW!

now it cuts right well, just like a big dawg!, right along with my Echo CS 271-T!! I really like it now. still a bit of a novelty, but also an effective sawing tool. I plan to use it next day or so on some scrounge I picked up today.

if you got a moment, check it out!:





and always starts right up first pull...

of the trigger! lol


----------



## bigbadbob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> actually, my first saw was also a Craftsman electric saw purchased new at Sears some 40 years ago! what a chain! jumped all over the place. consequently, it sat mostly unused... til I ended up with a small craftsman 2.3 chain saw. used it a bit. recently decided to rethink my electric saw. ended up changing out the chain to a stihl 54 link 3/8th pico... and WOW!
> 
> now it cuts right well, just like a big dawg!, right along with my Echo CS 271-T!! I really like it now. still a bit of a novelty, but also an effective sawing tool. I plan to use it next day or so on some scrounge I picked up today.
> 
> if you got a moment, check it out!:
> View attachment 716379
> View attachment 716380
> View attachment 716381
> View attachment 716382
> 
> and always starts right up first pull...
> 
> of the trigger! lol


So when ya gonna "Cut the cord"??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigbadbob said:


> So when ya gonna "Cut the cord"??



no need to, just unplugs!!


----------



## Gator43

My first saw I actually cut with... 032 av. Not sure the year, no chain break. It chews some wood though. I'm sure it's been rebuiltt. Heavy old girl though.


----------



## Marine-piper

Well I'd like to put my 2 cents on with my 1st saw. It was a early 1990's Home Depot special set,
A McCulloch 3216 chainsaw (Eager Beaver) and the matching string trimmer.
I sold the saw to my boss after I did a complete "restore" but still have the trimmer.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

I got my first saw for Christmas when I was 10 or 11 years old. It was a typical Poulan XXV. I had a lot of fun with it and it never gave me any issues.


----------



## lostone

First saw was a Stihl 029, took down about a dozen Chinese Elms with it and took it camping a couple of times, traded it in for what I paid for it on a 036 that I still have today. Just picked up a new Husky 372xp today and all I can say is the Husky better impress me because I still like the feel of the 036 better.

The 036 cant have 10 hours on it since I bought it (probably closer to 5 hours), heck I ran a little husky 41 that did just about anything that I needed, but I did treat the 41 like it was a bigger saw and it took it.


----------



## rarefish383

Crimey, can't believe I never saw this thread. I've got no idea what "my" first saw was, but, I probably still have it. I do remember what the first saw I ran was. My Dad had gotten into an argument with his partner. He already had a brand new Chevy C30 with a 12' chipper box, and a brand new Asplundh 16" chipper. He also had the MD Tree Expert License. But, all the saws were at the shop. The only saw on his truck was his personal climbing saw, an XL101. I got home from school at noon. He said, "Jump in the truck and give me a hand for a couple hours". On the way to the job he stopped at Calentonio's saw shop and bought a brand new Homeilite Supere 1050. It came with 2 bars, a 24 and a 36. He put the 24 on for me. We got to the job and it was the biggest Linden tree I had ever seen. I think my back, hips, and shoulders still hurt from that saw. But, it is my favorite saw, and I do still have it.




Here's another one I bought last year for $150, runs great.




And here's another one I bought a couple weeks ago for $40. The one on the left.




I do like old Homelites.


----------



## rarefish383

Actually I did find this thread and told the same story, pretty close, so it must be true.


----------



## alleyyooper

My first saw is a Husky 162SE 16" bar and chain. It has been a great saw saw for me mostly trouble free, rebuilt the carb once and it now needs a new set of starter pawls installed. Bought it later half of 1977.







We were cutting a lot of hard wood scraps from a logging operation on state land then.
they had fallers who dropped the trees tehn skiders would go skid them out about 6 to 10 at a time. Once skidded out to the clearing they used a swing blade to cut into 8 foot logs. Any logs with huge knots were set aside as junk or stuff with. hollow spot. 

We would cut and haul 6 loads a day. My 74 Ford (still have it like my saw) hunting partners 79 Chevy and not in picture dads 79 GMC 1 ton.










 Al


----------



## PGK1

My first power saw is a PM605 McCulloch, still going strong. Nic named Precious.


----------



## Sean H

My first saw was a pair of them a Stihl 036 pro and a Husqvarna 357 xp. Sold those saws when I moved now I have Dolmar 5105,Husqvarna 562xp, 365,372xp,394xp,and 2101xp also have Stihl ms250 for diversity sake. Still looking for 346xp don’t know how I ever survived with only 2 saws.


----------



## jrwied

ky044 said:


> My first saw was a 445 husqvarna


I got an old stihl 028 woodboss I’m trying to start conv about. New to the site n have no idea how to get a thread goin.


----------



## Marine-piper

You started one! Welcome. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwied

Marine-piper said:


> You started one! Welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you, Well the 028 was a garage sale find. N it caught my eye so went back n made a deal. His eyes lit up telling me of all the wood it bossed...lol. Read good things bout them aside from being a bit underpowered for weight ratio. Redid it completely. Thought bout maybe taking it back to sell it back.


----------



## j-jock

My first saw, was a brand new Pioneer P25 with an 18 inch bar, sometime in early 1974. I used it for quite a few years but, unfortunately, I sold it when I got an offer on a Stihl 051AV, that a friend of mine was selling because he was getting out of the contracting business. I still have it. 
Bob


----------



## jrwied

I don’t remember my first saw I just know it was a jonny red I remember the stitches n dad tellin me don’t tell ur ma it was a chainsaw.


----------



## Echojohnny

matt 440 said:


> hey to everyone... first post from little NZ. brought my first stihl today after buying Chinese saws and killing, its a second hand MS440 with 20 inch bar I know in the pics it shows different bucking spikes but its coming with a new set , mainly for serious firewood and some felling.. - mattView attachment 362865
> View attachment 362866


My first saw was a hand saw followed by a McCulloch Mini Mac 6 and i Stihl have it


----------



## redmond ridge

My first saw 
Tanaka ECS330


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

first saw i ever ran was a mac 1010, first saw I bought was a stihl 028 super woodboss.


----------



## Chris moss

My first was a eager beaver , back in the early 90ies , but the first real saw i bought was a stihl 029 super (still using it as a firewood saw to this day)


----------



## North by Northwest

1st saw Pioneer P-20 16" b&c , then purchased a Pioneer 11-60 with 18" b&c !


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Homelite Super EZ 16 incher back in 83 or so . Used it for 10 years or so till I bought a Jonsered with a 24 inch bar loved that saw , That one was stolen . Then various junk umm disposable saws till my 460.


I found a like new one of the my first saw


----------



## Freudianfloyd

First saw was a Mac 3516 I bought at a yard sale for $10. It ran great, and I kind of regret selling it.





Second saw was my Husqvarna 450. I still have this saw and use it regularly as it is my sentimental favorite since my wife got it for me for Christmas a few years ago. It always starts up and runs great.





And then it all snowballed from there.


----------



## motorhead99999

My first saw was a stihl 011 that my dad bought me for my birthday when I was 10. I’ll never forget it and will never sell it because of the memories with it


----------



## ArchieBennett

My first saw was a homelite bought off the shelf at the local Fleet Farm. We had a storm and my dad called me: we got 13 trees down between the house and the road. I went to town and bought the nicest in-stock saw I could afford and started cutting from the bottom while he started cutting from the top (of the driveway that is). As soon as we met in the middle, he went to the hospital for stiches. Here he had a tree roll and force the saw into his knee (that was before anyone had safety pants), and he didn't tell anyone due to the fact he couldn't get a vehicle out anyway. I asked what was wrong with my truck parked at the end of the driveway. He said mom would just worry anyway.
My first saw bought with a sense of what I wanted and planned the purchse: Stihl 025. I bought it on Ebay, and the guy never cashed the check and never responded to my e-mails asking him why not. I kind of figure he passed away or something. I told him to hold the saw until the check cleared. Saw showed up the day after I mailed the check and it was never cashed.


----------



## Karel

This messy eater knows precisely what's his favourite brand. And what make his first saw gonna be...
I make sure of that, anyway


----------



## Dario

My first chainsaw I bought was a Makita gas powered 16 inch. It was fun, but I only used it a hand full of times. 25 years ago. Lent it to someone and never seen it since. I recently purchased A Jon Cutter GS5800 with a 20 inch bar. In the last couple of weeks I must of fell at least 50 trees. Cut them to size and started cleaning up. I love my new chainsaw and hobby.


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Moja pierwsza piłka nożna była Partner 465, który wpadł do rzeki właścicielowi :-D rozbiórka i suszenie pomogły do przejścia i jest gotowy


----------



## Piotr Pakula

[QUOTE = "Groundman One, post: 5477497, członek: 27389"]
Husky 40. Pokonaj **** od lat. Nadużycia i zaniedbania, jakich doświadczył, były epickie, ale po prostu działały. To był czołg. Wreszcie po prostu ... rozpadło się.



_(Zdjęcie internetowe)_





[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Fotob


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Zdjęcie z Europy Polska 95 rok nadal działa


----------



## toadman

Mine was an Echo cs3400 top handle saw, I got it from my neighbor when I was under 10yo... along with some lessons on how to use it properly. 
Loved that saw. I used it every chance I got, but I tinkered with it a little too much & ended up ruining it. 
My dad pitched it on trash day a few years later, after I took pieces off to attempt to fix it... I left it sitting somewhere he didn't like when we where going through the house to move, and I never saw it again:/


----------



## furb

Brand new MS180C. Pic is from the new owner. I didn’t want to sell it but he insisted for $200 so I sold it. I wanted to keep it being my first saw but I’ll probably get it back once he wears it out.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

My first saw was a $99 Bunnings(hardware store) special I think it was an Ozito brand, then a MS170, then MS311, then 026, then got given my late Grandpa's Husqvarna 64, then more recently bought a MS462C, also got a Chinese Baumr-ag SX82 (which is a 372XP clone)


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

My Granddad's ms250


----------



## green machine

my first was a little ms 170 still cant believe I usta go cut wood in the mountains with it and my 90 ford ranger


----------



## capetrees

I got a Homelite ZIP from my grandmothers sister (grandaunt?) when I was around 12. Actually, my dad did but he never worked outside, always a white collar business man so I took it over

Still have it, no muffler and MAN is that thing loud.


----------



## olyman

first saw I owned and ran,,was a 254 olympyk,,still have it,,with a lot more olympyks!! and two 090's,,and a 3120 husky…..about 30 total....


----------



## kelseyboy

Believe it or not my first saw was a ms440 with a 25” bar. I did not know what I was in for. I Still have it , got a 32 on it now. I cant believe I bought it in 09 (low hrs) for 450$ Best 450$ I ever spent by far. I learned how to use it and take care of it, I have NEVER had any issues with it.


----------



## mexicanyella

Started off as a teen in the mid 1980s with my grandpa’s old blue Homelite XL-12, when grandpa bought a couple of outdoor wood furnaces and we suddenly had a need for firewood. Chainsaw duties went to me, because I was a two-stroke kid.

After a few years of use we replaced the XL-12 with a new Partner 5000 plus. Guess I am glad I got to learn on a couple of solid machines.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z

Stihl 032av. My father bought it when i was young. Il give it to one of my sons and so on. Good old saw


----------



## Orangeinthebarn

First saw was 026 from around 1991. Saws I use now 346xp, cs2149/53, ms361, cs2159 ported, 044 lightly ported. MS440/ 044 is my favorite


----------



## Doorfx

About 1978 Stihl 045 
Bucking on the landing of a yarder crew. I was young and strong/stupid. Sure wouldn’t want to pack that beast around anymore. Lol
My training involved 
This is how to add fuel/oil 
This is how to start it.
This is how to sharpen it. 
Run the tape and cut. 
Training complete


----------



## Build Right

My new jonsered 2186wh


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z

Build Right said:


> My new jonsered 2186wh


thats a nice looking saw! Serious spikes!


----------



## Build Right

Thank you Jaxcavatoroz , appreciate that


----------



## Chartkac

my f


cat-face timber said:


> Your Bar is on upside down, will it still cut that way?
> Just kidding
> 
> Welcome to the Madness.. stay here long and you will have lots of saws..
> 
> Care to come over to the ORANGE side?


----------



## Loghead91

First saw was a lil poulan wild thing I loved for what it was. Then I bought my 034 blown up and it started my addiction. It has been with me ever since, many others came and gone. The last pics are an old barker mono that my pap had sittin in his barn. One of the oldest saws I’ve ever got started with just carb cleaning. Thought about restoring but I like it the way it is. One day maybe reinforce a shelf for it in the garage.


----------



## Chartkac

Loghead91 said:


> First saw was a lil poulan wild thing I loved for what it was. Then I bought my 034 blown up and it started my addiction. It has been with me ever since, many others came and gone. PThe last pics are an old barker mono that my pap had sittin in his barn. One of the oldest saws I’ve ever got started with just carb cleaning. Thought about restoring but I like it the way it is. One day maybe reinforce a shelf for it in the garage.


----------



## stihl sawing

This was mine


----------



## Demonical

First saw was a Pioneer 600, 103cc saw. It was my dad's saw, but I grew up on that thing... I forget bar length, but it was likely 24". That was 48 years ago. I just remember no anti-vibration on it, heavy finicky saw. I asked my brother what became of it, but he doesn't know. He believes it was probably disposed of when mum sold our old property, after dad passed away.
I wish I still had it, just for the sentimental value.


----------



## olyman

Demonical said:


> First saw was a Pioneer 600, 103cc saw. It was my dad's saw, but I grew up on that thing... I forget bar length, but it was likely 24". That was 48 years ago. I just remember no anti-vibration on it, heavy finicky saw. I asked my brother what became of it, but he doesn't know. He believes it was probably disposed of when mum sold our old property, after dad passed away.
> I wish I still had it, just for the sentimental value.


wonderful avatar name,,,care to expound???


----------



## oologahan

olyman said:


> wonderful avatar name,,,care to expound???


Its a spirit from the netherworld that attacks nosy people, lol, lol


----------



## olyman

oologahan said:


> Its a spirit from the netherworld that attacks nosy people, lol, lol


funny as a truckload of dead children...………..and you weren't asked...….


----------



## oologahan

**** you maggot


----------



## rarefish383

Sorry, but I laughed. But again, I'm surrounded by nosy people.


----------



## rarefish383

D, this thread is about 7 years old, and I think I answered twice, so I'll see if I can remember my old answer. My Dad's Homelite Super 1050, 100CC's 36" bar. That was my first work saw. Since my Dad was in the business, I don't think I actually bought a saw till the late 80's and that was an Echo 305 I used for climbing. Still have both.


----------



## Demonical

olyman said:


> wonderful avatar name,,,care to expound???



Demonical? Just a name I made up, that was original, at the time like 20 years ago?


----------



## olyman

oologahan said:


> **** you maggot


nice tude,satan inspired!!!!


----------



## olyman

Demonical said:


> Demonical? Just a name I made up, that was original, at the time like 20 years ago?


yah, ok...….


----------



## Ben Hur

Yeeeaaars ago I got these new, First was 056 then 064 then 066. Still running good. Only part I had to replace was 056 ignition coil.
They are my pride and joy!


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

First saw I bought was a small McCulloch at a yard sale -$20. I’d like to say it was a great buy, but it was basically junk—adjustment screw stripped, clutch nearly smooth, carb likely toast. I think the guy saw me coming and sprayed some starting ether in it . 

Wanted to go back and throw it through his screen door . Probably good thing I didn’t.

Next was a new Stihl Farm Boss. Climbed with it till I wised up ( heavy for the power output) and bought a 200 T. Sweet saw; have 2 of the old 200 Ts and 2 of the newer version. Older one has more power.


----------



## brian.b

My first saw was an xl 12 my dad had for years it messed up when I was like 5 and sat in our basement for years ....he bought it new and cleared all of the land our house was to be built on and cut firewood for about ten years and thought it was just wore out so one day me and a friend from school was goofing around and he asked me about it and I told him about it and he asked if he could try and fix it dad just laughed and let him take it he brought it back a week later it had a cracked reed valve and he fixed It I used that saw till I was probably 25 and one week I was working in pa someone stole it out of my truck at home.....


----------



## dap

My first was a Husqvarna 66 that my grandfather gave to me When I was 15. Used it and maintained well for over 10 years, after which it was stolen. Wish I still had it


----------



## svk

Husqvarna 41. I was 11 and my dad had recently had hernia surgery and couldn’t cut wood that spring. He didn’t want me cutting as a noob with his non chain braked L65 so that’s why we got a new saw. We went down to the Husqvarna dealer in town (who also sold Husqvarna sewing machines) and bought me the 41. I used it for over 15 years before trading it away when I bought a 2165.


----------



## joe25DA

My first new saw. Dolmar PS540, right before the 5100S came out. At the time I agonized over the purchase. A lot of money for me then especially considering I rarely buy new equipment. Put lots of hours on this saw, a few bars lots of chains and nothing else. Worth every penny.


----------



## sonny580

my first saw was a silver David Bradley gear drive! ----now---well a mix of whatever I can get to run out of the 50 total. even have 1 MS 250, AND I do kinda like it now that I figured out what was wrong with it from the factory!---ya factory defective unit ----a friend got fed up with it and the dealer and tossed it in the junk bin, where I rescued it from! lol!


----------



## Tigwelder83

My first saw was actually a stihl 460. Dad had a 044, and I wanted the improved model. Paid for itself in 36 hrs


----------



## Lee192233

Stihl 026 that came with the property we bought from my wife's grandparents. 

It was a complete dog. It couldn't pull an 18" .325 bar in ash. That's what led me to AS. Turns out the spark arrestor was plugged. Then I couldn't leave it alone. I muffler modded it and set the squish to .017". Pulls that 16" 3/8 bar really well. Thanks for the CAD!
Lee


----------



## Bango Skank

Echo CS-300. Had no chain tensioner on the machine, it was an adjuster built into the bar. Forgot what that system was called.

Definitely earned its keep. Beat it up for 6 years or so, sold it to a buddy for 75$. Probably still running. That chain tensioner sucked though. Usually too loose or too tight. Hard to get the happy place.

*edit* The tensioner is called Intenz, from Oregon. Thanks Google, now I can sleep.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lee192233 said:


> Stihl 026 that came with the property we bought from my wife's grandparents. View attachment 904758
> 
> It was a complete dog. It couldn't pull an 18" .325 bar in ash. That's what led me to AS. Turns out the spark arrestor was plugged. Then I couldn't leave it alone. I muffler modded it and set the squish to .017". Pulls that 16" 3/8 bar really well. Thanks for the CAD!
> Lee


Nice saw , tractor isn't half bad either


----------



## Lee192233

Broken said:


> Nice saw , tractor isn't half bad either


Thanks! It's definitely a good older tractor. Mostly mechanical and no emissions controls. Same way I like my saws.


----------



## StanleyOrmsby

My first saw was a echo 602vl


----------

